# Fuji Provence or Felt F70?



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

Might have the possible choice between thse two used bikes. Both are 2005 models.

Fuji is 899 and Felt is offered @ 800. Both might be negotiable.

So:

1) Which do you think is the better choice?
2) What do you think are reasonable prices?

I've test ridden the Fuji but have to schedule the Felt.

Felt F70 specs: http://www.feltracing.com/05/2005_bikes/2005_f70.html
Fuji Provence specs: http://www.fujibikes.com/2005/bikes.asp?id=15

Just looking for some quick input from you folks.

Tks


----------



## avanides (Aug 5, 2005)

I can't say anything about the Fuji, but I have a Felt and am very happy with it.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Which one do you like better?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I believe the 2005 Provence was marketed as a woman's bike in smaller sizes only, with the longest effective top tube at 535 mm. Might matter to you, might not.

Good bike, with rock-solid, stable, handling. Great at keeping a straight line, not so great for racing crits. No problems here with the 2005 Provence after about 2,500 miles.


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

brian - haven't had a chance to test ride the felt yet. have to schedule that with the seller maybe this weekend sometime.

however, when i test rode the fuji - it was pretty good. one of the ones at the top of my list.

then i test rode a trek 1600. man the trek was awesome. it was the first-time i was like.."oh.. so this is what everyone on the board is so into." but the trek is like 1300 which is more than i want to pay at the moment. even the 800 is more but if it's a good deal..

i was actually turned off to treks because i had test ridden a pilot 1.2 from one of the lbs's and it just felt all wobbly but since it was the first time i'd ridden a road bike i just figured it was me.

so.. brian.. sorry long answer.


----------

